# ATI Powermodule - Reef Brite MOD



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Give your corals that extra POP by modding your existing ATI fixture with Reef Brite LED's. Easily drill and tap four holes for the RB brackets to mount to, attach RB fixture and your done!

Pictures show a 24x8 Powermodule Mod with 24" Reef Brite XHO's. 

http://www.royalaquariums.ca/c/160/reef-brite


----------

